# Best Portable 2TB Hard Drive.



## AnujKumar76461 (Mar 13, 2016)

I've been using Seagate Backup Plus Slim 2TB since June last year, and I'm happy with its performance. But now I have to get another one of the same capacity. Which is the best option available in the market? Consider cost per GB, read/write speed, portability, compatibility and other criteria.


----------



## Lincon_WD (Mar 14, 2016)

AnujKumar76461,

 I'd say buying a hard drive depends on your budget and requirements. 
When we talk about backups, the most important features in an external hard drive are, in order: reliability, speed, capacity, warranty, customer support, and built quality.

Just a suggestion, you may go for WD My Passport series of hard drives.  

The WD My Passport Ultra have 3-year warranty with solid customer service to back it up.

It comes with the full version of the WD Smartware Pro software. It's a pretty simple and straightforward backup software that uses minimal PC resources. Set it up once and you can forget about it.

For more details you may visit the link below:

Support Answer

You may continue to post here if you have any other questions.


----------



## aakaash (Mar 14, 2016)

AnujKumar76461 said:


> I've been using Seagate Backup Plus Slim 2TB since June last year, and I'm happy with its performance. But now I have to get another one of the same capacity. Which is the best option available in the market? Consider cost per GB, read/write speed, portability, compatibility and other criteria.



I have the WD 2TB my passport ultra any my friend has the WD 2TB elements. We both got them for around 5K on paytm. These are probably the best options out there. Regarding the speed, I got 112MBps/110MBps read/write speed on the my passport one and 115MBps/114MBps on the elements. Check out the unboxing: 

[YOUTUBE]hQ2AfB59F4k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Elyn (Jul 18, 2016)

You can get Wd My Passport Ultra 2TB and it is less weight too.


----------

